# My budgie is sick



## aprilarianna (Jul 20, 2018)

Last night my budgie kept vomiting, it went on for about an hour, his tail is bobbing & he seems to be plucking his feathers. What can be wrong with him?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It could be any number of things but you need to take your bird to an avian vet
for proper evaluation, vomiting is not something to be taken lightly in any bird.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Cody is correct. 

Finding and booking an appointment with an avian vet is the only way to get a proper professional diagnosis. 

How is he right now?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You need to take your budgie into an Avian Vet right away for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How is he doing right now? The symptoms aren’t normal. Your bird needs a proper diagnosis by an avian vet. Please let us know if you need help finding one.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

If your budgie was vomiting for an hour or more it was not a passing illness and you must take him into an avian vet right away. Please be sure to get him rapid medical attention as if you do not, he may not survive :upset: Budgies are very good at hiding illnesses so by the time you see symptoms, he's been sick for a while. 

Please be sure to update us after taking him in!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided by FaeryBee to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading though everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

